# 1DX2 and FoCal



## TAW (May 12, 2016)

Does anyone know if and/or when FoCal plans to support the 1DX2? I have tried asking FoCal support but have not been able to get a reply.

Have a GREAT day!
tom


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2016)

No idea, but you should be able to use Manual Mode for calibration right now. I started doing that when I got the 1D X, and just stuck with it even after 'support' (MSC mode, so really only partial support anyway).


----------



## kaihp (May 12, 2016)

Sounds very much that they are planning to do so. The May 4th newsletter I got from them said:
[quote author="FoCal May Newsletter"]
We wanted to let users know we're working on the additions and expect to have a new release of FoCal out during May with D5, D500 and 80D support (the 1D X Mark II hasn't yet been released).
[/quote]


----------



## RGF (May 22, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Sounds very much that they are planning to do so. The May 4th newsletter I got from them said:
> [quote author="FoCal May Newsletter"]
> We wanted to let users know we're working on the additions and expect to have a new release of FoCal out during May with D5, D500 and 80D support (the 1D X Mark II hasn't yet been released).


[/quote]

I think England is late to get Canon goodies. Perhaps after they leave the EU someone will have pity on them and ships a few 1DX M2.


----------



## TAW (May 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> No idea, but you should be able to use Manual Mode for calibration right now. I started doing that when I got the 1D X, and just stuck with it even after 'support' (MSC mode, so really only partial support anyway).



Thanks. I've never used manual mode so sounds like a good weekend project! 

FYI - below is the response from FoCal

Hi Tom,
Thank you for your interest in FoCal, the 1DX mark II is not currently supported by FoCal.

Always tricky to estimate when exactly we might support a new camera, the 1DX mark II bodies seem to be in short supply at the moment and part of our development process is to have the camera to test with.

Current version of FoCal won't recognize the camera, each camera is different and has to be explicitly handled in the FoCal code. We can't apply the same function to a different camera as bad things can happen (in theory at least!).

Short answer is we try to add new camera support in a timely manner, June is possible just about (depends on when the camera becomes available for testing), can't promise as it always depends on what we find during investigation 

Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## fentiger (May 27, 2016)

I think England is late to get Canon goodies. Perhaps after they leave the EU someone will have pity on them and ships a few 1DX M2.
[/quote]
I e-mailed WEX yesterday regarding a demo DX2 their reply was that canon are shipping as and when they feel like it, WEX don't even know when the next shipment will be. WEX have a pre-order list of over 100. so a demo model is not going to be any time soon !!!


----------



## dcm (May 28, 2016)

As Neuro suggested, manual mode works fine for the 1Dx2. Start with a 5 point spread -20, -15, -10, -5, 0, 5, 10, 15, 20. This gave an excellent fit for almost every lens. Use a narrower spread/range to fine tune if you feel the need.


----------

